# CVT Whine



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

My 2008 Sentra 2.0 with > 90,000 miles on it sounds like the one in this video, especially after a few minutes of highway driving:






Any thoughts? If it is going bad, any tips to get the dealer to replace it under the 120,000 mile warranty?


----------

